

FACEBOOK IPO - emile818
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/01/16/facebook-reportedly-to-file-ipo-documents-within-the-next-month-go-public-in-may/?awesm=tnw.to_1Cp4C&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=Facebook%20reportedly%20to%20file%20IPO%20documents%20within%20the%20next%20month,%20go%20public%20in%20May

======
spicyxtreme
let's see if it opens as one of the most over-valued stock in history due to
its hype.

